
Show HN: Promote your startup using AI - ecomburst
https://www.instaaa.com/new
======
gus_massa
If you are going to hire someone to promote your site it's important that they
know the details about how to use each site without getting flagged as spam.

For example, the ShowHN have a few rules
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
. In particular, the submitter must be the creator/owner/developer of the
site. Did you create this site? Or ryaheybourn? Or joshabrahms? Or heybournry?
Or jasharland?

Also, the hn users must be able to try the site. It's not very clear but I
think that it means that the site must have a free tier or some kind of
sample.

And also remember to avoid oneliners in HN. You can break this informal rule,
but it's more safe to write a longer comment.

------
ericlewis
Awesome, will have to check this out.

